# Pretty Quiet Out Here In The West!



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

I haven't heard much Morel chit chat out here yet (other than Richard!) I got sent a photo from a friend near Happy Camp, CA who was wondering if these were Morels or false Morels. With a little affirmation from some fellow 'shroom heads' on this sight, I sent him an email verifying them as real, but not before he picked 2 five gallon buckets of them under one black walnut tree!! What a great score for a newbie huh? Anyway, FYI, that was at about 1100 ft. elevation along the Klamath River, so it looks like things are getting under way for 2019 here in the Golden State! Good Luck & Happy Shroomin'......


----------



## richard lingenfelter (May 3, 2018)

jdaniels313 said:


> View attachment 14294
> I haven't heard much Morel chit chat out here yet (other than Richard!) I got sent a photo from a friend near Happy Camp, CA who was wondering if these were Morels or false Morels. With a little affirmation from some fellow 'shroom heads' on this sight, I sent him an email verifying them as real, but not before he picked 2 five gallon buckets of them under one black walnut tree!! What a great score for a newbie huh? Anyway, FYI, that was at about 1100 ft. elevation along the Klamath River, so it looks like things are getting under way for 2019 here in the Golden State! Good Luck & Happy Shroomin'......


----------



## richard lingenfelter (May 3, 2018)

Looks like they are finally done here in seal beach. Found 1 small one yesterday and it was dry. Had a good 3 month run tho.. Happy ☺ hunting!!!


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

Thanks! Are you sure it's over down there? What kinda elevation do you have access to? Maybe you could find some higher up.....


----------



## richard lingenfelter (May 3, 2018)

Were at sea level but I can get up to 8000ft in about 1 1/2 hrs! I might check the soil temp in the local mountains in a week or 2! I'll let you know if i do.I kinda like finding them within a 2 min. walk from my house in the middle of town where the residents don't even know what they are!!!


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

Yeah, that is pretty cool! Well, good luck up higher if you go! Happy Shroomin'....

PS...I went down to the Sacramento River to check for Morels but they are discharging 40,000 cfs outta Shasta Dam now and the whole damn area is flooded!


----------

